# Salmon on the Smokin' It #3



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

Caught some salmon...


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...01EF1FC1-F78F-4342-B5AB-9F9D3C211886.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A443EE30-4071-4E16-94DE-FC6F02EF3C24.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

Recipe:

1 gallon water
2 c pickling salt
1/3 c brown sugar
1/2 of 1/3 c maple syrup
1/2 of 3/4 c lemon juice

Soak 55 minutes.
Rinse off.
Dry overnite (several hours).
Smoke...105 degrees 3-4 hrs.
ENJOY!!!

Here some pics are...


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D13C1217-9421-4E54-9FD7-E8048FCB6869.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...50DC9ED9-6F81-4006-B9CB-6B833F069FF0.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1FB362-F7CB-4D0D-A4A9-59D4403FF6A9_1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B829C795-850D-4D0D-8448-C44473EED121.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...06E1F2CC-0B3A-49D6-B9FA-2C10CD1E4A12.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 13, 2014)

Out to dry overnight...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E6B5B60C-4AD3-49CD-BD5F-D8A5E8C080F7.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice pellicle formed over night:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B0B2FE-57F5-4DD3-8889-2E646A7F2198_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...43742FCD-7052-4EC0-AC22-51AC2325DE0B.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Into the SI#3 with the amazen smoker only...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6FF671C0-2746-4E68-BB21-CA4952AFFD70.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...56A899-91B7-4B34-B5C2-19228399EB39_1.jpg.html


----------



## themule69 (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks good so far. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

In at 9:30 AM, only got up to:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...9AF79047-9AC3-4199-B903-0AE8507AA9D9.jpg.html

With an ambient temp outside at 55*F or so...


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Three hours in...lit the center as well as the end of the amazen...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D3384C56-7907-4DBD-90E4-C6AAA983839A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...69FAE095-C2AA-48FB-8533-4D5D76B74797.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4B0F1930-EB8A-4FC1-A72E-87CDACB27847.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2A365490-36FF-4049-8071-E09D20B6510E.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks great! Nice smoke!


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Been cold smoking for 4 hours, added a handful of cherry chips and turned on the element to 150...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E547F946-2BE4-4838-9A4E-A335EDAFBC3D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7CA3DE1E-AA2E-40A9-8E86-B52619DF0CC3.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BC2C6ADD-8A13-4FCF-A768-93CBF16B84F9.jpg.html


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2014)

Great fish. Great qview. Great step by step.








I am jealous of the fishing, the fish, the smoke and the finished product. Well done.

Disco


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Not quite done yet...


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...78D087F9-F336-4433-91A1-D0D5DD17FD1D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EDF98A1C-4D8F-4593-B7E1-AEDA3822EA0C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D0266138-BD38-450D-9107-FACB4FE37687.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A12A27B7-3757-4DD4-8201-F0032DAD915E.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Starting to get some protein leakage...should be done in 30 minutes or so...we'll see how the Vikes do.


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

All done...excellent!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A10F3DBB-BFD9-4970-B2C4-55DDDB7D87E2.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...25BD219D-C5A3-42F5-A8FE-636AB7C6AF83.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E9FED990-956C-42D9-9AC3-CBB036CAB46D.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dert said:


> http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...25BD219D-C5A3-42F5-A8FE-636AB7C6AF83.jpg.html



Nice!!!! Points!


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

I guess that's what a nice pellicle will do for you!! And finishing them with some cherry!

This was super moist!


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Ended up with about 19 pounds of finished product...


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A8F6D7FD-8281-43F8-BC38-9672DF4A768D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BB7A8C3F-5C53-4FCE-9604-9DA966C321D4.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D6B01A20-CCCD-418B-A177-A8A22E3EAA95.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...71348828-9087-465F-870B-24489389E702.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B0ABAD83-2DD7-4D99-92F2-F913F3108370.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5BB06DD8-2F29-4E25-990F-D127A51D4D46.jpg.html


----------



## brooksy (Sep 15, 2014)

Great looking salmon! Nothing better then some smoked salmon on a cream cheese shmeared bagel!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 16, 2014)

SENSATIONAL! HUGE! AMAZING! This all looks terrific and you must have had so much fun!!! Just beautiful to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks fantastic but wait!   Isn't that a King Salmon?   Where were you fishing?

Have you used this recipe before?   Looks very interesting.


----------



## dert (Sep 16, 2014)

Cmayna,

King/chinook same thing...Oncorhynchus tshawytscha.

Caught on the Sacremento River...the recipe is from my dad, 40+ years of smoking!  I changed it a little because I didn't have any alder pellets, used hickory and finished with cherry chips in the SI #3.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome.  Thanks.

Craig


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello Dert,

I bought  a smokin it 3 not to long ago, first batch of salmon really sucked way to much smoke had a bitter taste the second batch came out better but not as good as the old uds i have used for years. this years turkey will be done on the uds. I bought the amns for the #3 but have not had a chance to play with it, maybe tomorrow I will do some cheese.

any  tips to speed up my learning curve.

have a great weekend from the Oregon coast

mike


----------



## dert (Nov 14, 2014)

Just make sure the Amazen it really well lit...I've been using Treager pellets from Costco in the #3 with out issue...watch the temps on the cheese...<100*F!


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok cool, I used sawdust in my ouds so I have that part down pretty well.  So you use pellets in your si #3 ? how much do you use when you smoke fish?

thanks for your help

M


----------



## dert (Nov 16, 2014)

I just use the pellets in the amazing smoker I typically use chips in the smoking it#3.


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Nov 16, 2014)

Good morning from the oregon coast,

I smoked some cheese a couple of days ago, loaded up the amnps with pitmaster blend lit it and re lit it a few times, the cheese was in the smoker about 12 hours @ 60 degrees.  at the 12 hour mark the amnps was not quite finished burning but I was done smoking. so I guess in a couple of weeks we will see if it turned out. I think my si 3 may be a little to air tight for the amnps what do you think?

mike


----------



## dert (Nov 16, 2014)

It seems to work in mine (without the electric burner running).  I have been using traeger pellets, not sure if it matters.

If it doesn't work and stay lit in yours, I would seriously consider drilling a small hole in the bottom just to the right of the burner underneath the pellet smoker to see if that would work.

It would be easy enough to plug that up with a quarter inch bolt when not in use.


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Nov 16, 2014)

maybe that is where I went wrong I bought the amnps dust smoker mostly because I use to burn saw dust in my ouds smoker it was propane fired and needed some heat to keep the saw dust burning. I will try drilling a hole it sure can't hurt any thing, I am also thinking about adding a tube to the smoker so I can dent the smoke out side from my garage, any thoughts?

M


----------



## dert (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know maybe try pallets instead of the dust do you have the tray smoker like this one here:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...78D087F9-F336-4433-91A1-D0D5DD17FD1D.jpg.html


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Nov 16, 2014)

I can try it And yep I do it is 6" X 6" I will have to go out and find some  wood pellets. I noticed in a previous post you said you caught a fish in the Sacramento river? how often are you out here on the left coast? I am always looking for a new fishing partner, the big draw back could be I don't like to fish the rivers you have to work to hard so I fish the ocean when the season is open. and when it's not there is always bottom fish and the right time of the year Tuna or Halibut. I am off to work in the basement.

Have a great day


----------

